# Pirate Captain Chicken!



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK ... he's a bday gift for our pooch: Rio. On Monday it will be 1 year since we rescued him and brought him (the dog, not the chicken) into our family. 





































I like it so much ... it might be my new avatar!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool chicken !


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I Vote YES on the avatar


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Arrggg...Hand over them Nuggets, matey.
Or you'll be walk'in the plank.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Anniversary of Your Rescue, Rio!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Not for the faint of heart!*

Will this be the end of Capt Chicken??


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ohhh the suspense!!! Now we're all going to be riveted to THIS thread!!!... LOL


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That's a pretty pup! I love the freckles..


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

It's been a year?! Wow, is time flashing by. He's adorable


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day, Rio!! Very cool chicken too!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day!!! Hope the chicken brings you much joy!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Look how that killer goes straight for the throat. I don't think this is his first chicken kill. Anyone who breaks into you house better watch out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That video with the music had me LMAO


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like Rio is having a good time savaging the pirate chicken. Arrgh


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Rio is a lucky dog!


----------

